# Vcore Question



## Maqabyah (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello TSF

I have a question my build

i7 2600k O.C 4.5ghz
Patriot g2 ddr3 1600mhz
Antec Kuhler H20 620 cpu cooler
p8p67-m motherboard
ati 6870 video card
nspire 750w PSU
1 tb HHD Western Digital
Crucial M4 64gb SSD
Case is CM690 2 Advanced

I'm new to overclocking, so when i go into the bios to overclock this chip to 4.5ghz everything is stable, running prime 95 for hour gives me temps of 51 degrees celcius. but my Vcore is displaying 1.4v constantly. at idle i am at 34 degrees celcius, there are no options I can see in the bios to adjust the Vcore so its on a auto adjustment setting I'm guessing. Is that voltage a bit much for running at that overclock 24/7? any advice?


----------



## Maqabyah (Dec 28, 2010)

Also when I run prime 95 for two hours the max core voltage is [email protected] 4.5ghz with temps at 50c. It only goes to 1.4v when idling


----------

